# mich dem nicht zu stellen



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich verstehe nicht, was damit gemeint ist. Kontext: Eine Frau besucht ihren Liebhaber im Krankenhaus, der einen Unfall gehabt hat.
_
Plötzlich spüre ich ein leises Zögern, zu dir zu gehen. Einen Augenblick überlege ich, einfach umzukehren und *mich dem nicht zu stellen*. Lähmende Furcht steigt in mir auf, drückt mir auf die Brust und erschwert mir das Atem._
*Aus "Kreuzfahrt" von Mireille Zindel*

Wie würdet ihr diesen Satz übersetzen? Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## kunvla

gvergara said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was damit gemeint ist. Kontext: Eine Frau besucht ihren Liebhaber im Krankenhaus, der einen Unfall gehabt hat.
> _
> Plötzlich spüre ich ein leises Zögern, zu dir zu gehen. Einen Augenblick überlege ich, einfach umzukehren und *mich dem nicht zu stellen*. Lähmende Furcht steigt in mir auf, drückt mir auf die Brust und erschwert mir das Atem._
> *Aus "Kreuzfahrt" von Mireille Zindel*



_Einen Augenblick überlege ich,_ _einfach umzukehren und *mich dem nicht zu stellen*_ (~ _Einen Augenblick überlege ich, _einfach umzukehren, um ihn (so) verletzt nicht (an)sehen zu müssen).

DLE:
confrontar(se) 3. intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Estar o ponerse frente a otra. U. t. c. prnl.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Yo usaría 
enfrentar 

...
*Afrontar,* hacer frente. Más c. prnl.:
decidió *enfrentarse* al problema.


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Yo usaría
> enfrentar
> 
> ...
> *Afrontar,* hacer frente. Más c. prnl.:
> decidió *enfrentarse* al problema.



Saludos,


----------



## elroy

mich _dem_ nicht zu stellen = mich _der Situation_ nicht zu stellen


----------



## Blixa

sich etwas (dativ) stellen: enfrentarse a algo


----------



## domimilagro

Sí pero ella quería la traducción exacta:



> _ Einen Augenblick überlege ich, einfach umzukehren und *mich dem nicht zu stellen*._



"Por un instante pienso retornar y no confrontarme con ello." 

Saludos


----------

